# Which Cyprichromis?



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been working on getting my 90 gallon stocked for a long time now, but different things keep getting in the way, or I keep putting it off, or the budget is tight, etc. etc. Anyways, I've finally decided to get a school of Cyprichromis for the open water to add some liveliness to the tank.

Going for a school of 10, so which of these would do best in a 90 gallon?
http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/home.php?cat=4

I really like the Paracyprichromis because they stay smaller, and I like the coloration, but I've read that they tend to just stick around the rocks and don't venture out into the open. With my tank set up the way it is it's just begging for something to be occupying the mid water, so if they don't necessarily always hang on the rocks I would gladly take that option. I'll also be adding around 5-6 Brevis and a Lake Tang Goby.

Basically if any of those species that are Jumbo are okay for my size tank, I'd like to know before I place an order.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Paracyp's are a deepwater rockhugger, Cyp's are open-water fish that need plenty of swimming space. In anything smaller than a 6' tank you need to avoid the "jumbo" species completely. They are peaceful toward other species, but males will kill rivals and may stress females to death if they don't have sufficient space.
I kept a group of Paracyp's (2m/5f) in a 55 for some time, still have 4 artificial rock formations that are uniquely suitable for them if you're interested. They prefer flat, nearly vertical stone surfaces for spawning. The female lays an egg and the male fertilizes it as it rolls down the rock face before the female scoops it up. 
Great fish overall, but you need the proper light spectrum to show off their colors, and being a deepwater fish they aren't overly fond of bright light in general.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

So would the ones in the profile I'm going to link below work alright? It's one of only ones without the Jumbo title on it.

http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/product.php?productid=258&cat=4&page=1


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I think leptosoma is a smaller species, though I haven't seen that particular variant before. I'm more familiar with the more common blue body/yellow tail (assuming I remember correctly) that's been around for years. You definitely want 2 males max in a 90 gallon tank, the rest females. Problem is, most African cichlids breed more males than females, so it's tough to get the sex ratio you want w/out buying a large group and swapping off extra males.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a 90 Tang stocked with 25 WC Cyp. Leptosoma "Ikola" ratio 1;5 M/F All males are fully coloured up and they have been breeding non stop for 3 years. Usually strip at least 4 females a month. getting about 50 fry. They stay small around 5". Great colour, however my guys seem to breed more blue tails then yellow.... I sell the fry for $7 at 1" all day long, so they are a great investment.

I like the variant in that pic, but I have never seen those up my way on any lists....


----------

